# SAR training in MA



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking for SAR training in Metro West Boston/Worcester MA area.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What do you mean by "training?" Are you looking to join a team. If you do a google search of "search and rescue team massachusetts" there are lots of options to get you started.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> What do you mean by "training?" Are you looking to join a team. If you do a google search of "search and rescue team massachusetts" there are lots of options to get you started.


I am looking to get SAR training. If the dog (and I) succeed the goal would be to put it to use. If that means joining a team then so be it. I am just beginning to look into it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, usually you contact teams...see if any are interested in possibly taking you on as a member...they evaluate your dog...you join...then get the training. 

Most teams have seemed to have issues with new members and are fairly jaded, so do not necessarily expect it to be smooth sailing as far as joining. I'd think long and hard as to why you want to be involved in SAR and make sure you articulate that to any teams you contact.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Well, usually you contact teams...see if any are interested in possibly taking you on as a member...they evaluate your dog...you join...then get the training.
> 
> Most teams have seemed to have issues with new members and are fairly jaded, so do not necessarily expect it to be smooth sailing as far as joining. I'd think long and hard as to why you want to be involved in SAR and make sure you articulate that to any teams you contact.


Thanks for the input. I've done the long and hard thinking part and if the dog passes evaluation would be ready to proceed. If she doesn't then .... nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Try these:
 
*Gail McCarthy, CNWI

Woburn, MA 01888
(617) 775-7968
[FONT=arial, verdana, sans-serif]Email: [email protected]**
*[/FONT]



National Association of Canine Scent Work

www.geminidogs.com


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

TechieDog said:


> Try these:
> 
> *Gail McCarthy, CNWI**
> *
> ...


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

GSDCA SAR contact: Barbara Balyeat [email protected]


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

PaddyD said:


> Thanks for the input. I've done the long and hard thinking part and if the dog passes evaluation would be ready to proceed. If she doesn't then .... nothing ventured, nothing gained.


And that is why most SAR teams are jaded. Most don't want people who are in it for the dog because those people don't stick - if the dog doesn't work out instead of staying and flanking, helping at IC or getting another dog they leave and waste a lot of everyone elses times. Easy to find good dogs; a lot harder to find the right people.


----------

